# Rack bounces while driving



## forereal (May 14, 2008)

I just got my first bike rack, a Thule Helium hitch rack and i'm wondering how much bounce should there be when i'm driving.

Once I start driving, anytime I go over any bumps or rough roads, I can see the bikes bouncing up and down in my rear view mirror. The rack is nice and tight inside the hitch and the bikes are nice and secure, I guess the bouncing comes from the flex in the rack itself.

Is the common?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

it's not so much the flex in the rack, as much as the play in the rack vertically in the hitch. it's pretty normal...but shouldn't be bouncing on normal highway roads....just perhaps bumps etc...

you can test it yourself by pushing upwards on the rack when it's tightened down in the hitch...it will likely have some play that way.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

So I came here to start a new thread, but have the same issue so I guess I'll ask my question here.

Does anyone have or know how the anti-tilt lock works? The website says it "pinches the main hitch tube of towing product firmly into the trailer hitch receiver".

Is pinching in this case basically "bending" the hitch receiver, so that it fits more snug. Watching the video it also seems like the 3rd bolt could be wedging the bike-rack *up* while the other 2 brace the receiver itself. Is this thing "wedging" up the rack, or "bending/pinching" the receiver itself?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

The simple solution, well I think it's simple anyway, is to get a short bolt and nut from the local home improvement store and have Midas/Meineke Muffler shop weld the nut inside the rack. Use the bolt to tighten the rack to the hitch.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

most bike racks already have this....
the helium rack uses a wedge to tighten into the hitch. it's a no tool install, like the kuat nv.



mopartodd said:


> The simple solution, well I think it's simple anyway, is to get a short bolt and nut from the local home improvement store and have Midas/Meineke Muffler shop weld the nut inside the rack. Use the bolt to tighten the rack to the hitch.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

it looks like this when it's tight doesn't allow the rack to move up or down.
i think for $20 it's worth a try.

the OP is using a thule helium rack, which has a different stem, so it wouldn't work with that.
i think this product in a 1 1/4" version would be very helpful.



GotoDengo said:


> So I came here to start a new thread, but have the same issue so I guess I'll ask my question here.
> 
> Does anyone have or know how the anti-tilt lock works? The website says it "pinches the main hitch tube of towing product firmly into the trailer hitch receiver".
> 
> ...


----------

